# Happy Birthday to JanHank who is 21 today!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So she tells us.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy birthday Jan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, Happy Birthday Jan.............................






Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday, pardner.:kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy birthday Jan 

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jan.

How many 21st birthdays have you had so far? :wink2:


Chris


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Happy Birthday Jan.
> 
> How many 21st birthdays have you had so far? :wink2:
> 
> Chris


Only one and that was 51 years ago, the last birthday party I had. A week before I told everyone I met it was my 21st. and I had lots of cards and keys and still have them.
The party went on for a long time, but unlike todays parties we didn´t annoy outsiders with our frolics.

Thanks all for your good wishes.
Jan


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jan. 

I have also started to count backwards when I reached 50. I will be 21 in 28 years time. (makes sense to me anyway)

Best wishes. Ian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here Jan, 

51 yrs ago, already had a son

Now birthdays pass me by , the kids all arrive with presents 

But I don't do parties 

Just glad to be alive another year :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ditto felicitations


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ditto felicitations


Wos this got to do with her ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Revise said:


> Happy Birthday Jan.
> 
> I have also started to count backwards when I reached 50. I will be 21 in 28 years time. (makes sense to me anyway)
> 
> Best wishes. Ian


So your the same age as to be Sandra´s first?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Same here Jan,
> 
> 51 yrs ago, already had a son
> 
> ...


My best present came on Thursday when the little field opposite my kitchen window was cut, it was/is full of weeds, they had grown so high and annoyed me, it was just luck they came to cut it before my birthday.
Funny the things that please me now, don´t need any more worldly goods, just love and happiness, I have an abundance of both.
My people (as I call the folks on both forums) are included in that.
Jan
P.S. Barry´s cake was a lovely surprise


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Jan, hope you had a lovely day.

Look forward to plenty more.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey my first is a golfer, a runner, a triathlon freak, a dad to to young kids 9 And 6 , despite 51 yrs

(As is my youngest a mere 42 a biking freak, a 100 miles a day of climbs, matched by my son in law ))

His wife is a fell runner, my first that is 

And Ana his daughter is a keen golfer,swimmer and runner Oskar his son is into football and swimming 

He's definately my first 

But now I wonder is he Alberts ?? >>

But we have been so Lucky, 6 kids, and their partners and they have all just melded together

Close friends sharing the same interests or friendships,

Some holidaying together 

And I know when we eventually go they will still be together 

Which means the grandkids will be too 

And I guess that's what we've worked to achieve 

With countless Friday meals, arguments to set the world to right

Whilst the grandkids and the HfromH demolish my home :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

JanHank said:


> My best present came on Thursday when the little field opposite my kitchen window was cut, it was/is full of weeds, they had grown so high and annoyed me, it was just luck they came to cut it before my birthday.
> Funny the things that please me now, don´t need any more worldly goods, just love and happiness, I have an abundance of both.
> My people (as I call the folks on both forums) are included in that.
> Jan
> P.S. Barry´s cake was a lovely surprise


Well we had a big surprise all organised and Tugger was going to deliver it by air...well if you are ever in Devon there is a big tree and your present is up at the top of it next to a knackered aircraft.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jan, thought you might give us a tune. :-D

Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Well we had a big surprise all organised and Tugger was going to deliver it by air...well if you are ever in Devon there is a big tree and your present is up at the top of it next to a knackered aircraft.


Shhhhh. Sneak!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Well we had a big surprise all organised and Tugger was going to deliver it by air...well if you are ever in Devon there is a big tree and your present is up at the top of it next to a knackered aircraft.


 Well don't leave me in suspenders Terry, what is it?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Well we had a big surprise all organised and Tugger was going to deliver it by air...


Nah...it couldn't be Tuggers - he would forget :wink2:

Happy birthday Jan 

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Well don't leave me in suspenders Terry, what is it?


It was a lovely birthday cake, all iced and everything. the birds are loving it...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Shhhhh. Sneak!


I should make you climb up to retrieve it, all that money wasted, stuck up a tree, never to be seen again :crying:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy birthday Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Happy birthday Jan.


Thank you Alan, so nice to hear from you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> I should make you climb up to retrieve it, all that money wasted, stuck up a tree, never to be seen again :crying:


Its all right pardner, I forgive you, fancy making me a cake after all the weight I´ve lost, I bet it was that Bazza´s idea, he´s jellyus of us getting all slim and fit you know.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Happy Birthday Jan, thought you might give us a tune. :-D
> 
> Terry


I'm sorry Terry, if you'd have asked earlier with a request I would have, but the computer is orf and the Kindle don't do watsitsname.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I'm sorry Terry, if you'd have asked earlier with a request I would have, but the computer is orf and the Kindle don't do watsitsname.


Put another shilling in the meter to get the electrickery back on.:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me as well, hope I am not too late.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Its all right pardner, I forgive you, fancy making me a cake after all the weight I´ve lost, *I bet it was that Bazza´s idea, he´s jellyus of us getting all slim and fit you know.*




Ha!! Thats a laugh! Im like a Ferrari me. Just with flat tyres.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> A HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me as well, hope I am not too late.
> 
> cabby


It's still the third so your not too late cabby. Thanks


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just so´s none of you forget my birthday again. > 
Please note, the year was 1939 not 1944 :grin2:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/september/3/newsid_3493000/3493279.stm


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Running a bit late, Jan, but never mind the wishes are just as sincere... Happy, happy birthday and many more!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And another late Happy Birthday from me Jan!


----------

